# Fire Extinguisher help



## andy (3 Dec 2007)

I have two "brand new" still in boxes, full CO2 FE's but i can't find the "best before" date (for want of a better term).

These should have a 10 year life apparently and no one will touch them unless they are "in date".

But i can't find a "date"  anywhere on them....where should i be looking ?

Many thanks

Andy


----------



## andy (3 Dec 2007)

Appologies....looks like there's a stamp on the bottle saying 11 / 06


----------



## Garuf (3 Dec 2007)

Does that mean you got ripped off?
shame


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (3 Dec 2007)

theyre stamped on the shoulder of the cylinder.

dont worry if its going out of date, its about Â£22 for a new stat test, which will give you another 10 years.

alot of the cylinders you buy on ebay have maybe a year left, but are resprayed to make them look new. this is no big issue really, just be prepared to have to get them retested. any fire extinguisher guy can get this done for you.


----------



## andy (3 Dec 2007)

Hope not !!!

Wel i attached my regs....seen slightly better days i know but they do work.

Clenched the handles together (making sure there was a few people around in case i killed myself) and sure enough, just a short hiss.....followed by a long hiss from what i can only think is a pressure valve.

The gauge went to over 50psi....and then rapidly dropped to nothing (i had re-opened the handles by now) as it de-pressurised.

Any suggestions

Andy


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (3 Dec 2007)

yep, you hadnt made the seal properly between the regs and the cylinder. it wasnt the regs leaking, it was the main threaded collet.

there are 3 different sizes of valve on the cylinders, most are extremely tight, and you need to do regulator collet up to the cylinder with a wrench, finger tight wont cut it.

my FE man gave me some nylon washers that go between the reg and cylinder, which makes a much better seal.. this is used on some of the FE horns that come with them.  

vasaline can also be used to help make a good seal, thats a neat trick told to me by my FE guy as well.  to make sure you have  seal, dunk the whole lot, regs and all (making sure you take off a solenoid) in a bucket of water.. most leaks you cant even hear hissing.


----------



## andy (3 Dec 2007)

Sorry mate...i think you got the wrong end of the stick. CO2 was coming out of the hole as indicated with a blue arrow....not the seal between the reg and cylinder.

I put my finger over the hole above and it was blowing out....not from anywhere else i promise you. The nut was done up pretty damn tight with a set of adjustable spanners

Andy


----------



## andy (3 Dec 2007)

Anyone got any suggestions ?


----------



## beeky (3 Dec 2007)

Maybe it's been filled too much and your reg has a pressure release valve. I don't know if all regs have this. You could try and get it tested somewhere.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (3 Dec 2007)

ah i gotcha... it wont have been over filled, id say you had a faulty seal inside the regulator.


----------



## Hoejay (4 Dec 2007)

The date stamp 11/06 would be the date of the last test or if its the only stamp, the date of manufacture. 
All filling is down to the discresion of the person filling the cylinder, just because the cylinder is in test does not mean they have to fill it. 
I think you will find the easiest method to get refils for FE is to buy replacements off Ebay. I did see a post where someone paid Â£22 for a FE refill, so it is possible. 
The filling of pressurised cylinders is becomming a bit of a pain. Diving cylinders now have to be tested every 2.5 years from manufacture, visual followed by hydro.
I would need to check butI I think you will find that the 10 years would apply to the life of a full cylinder. Generally speaking a cylinder would fail a 10 year test because of internal or external corrosion. Having said that I do have a 10 year old diving cylinder that was refused by one test station but accepted and passed by another so it is a bit of a lottery. I would guess that a filling station would expect some type of inspection or test before it is refilled and  would imagine that if your cylinder has not had a recent visual inspection you may have problems getting them filled.
I too have FE cylinders so will also need to determine if it is possible to get refills.

Neil


----------



## andy (4 Dec 2007)

So would you nice people say my regulator is....

1) knackered

2) not compatible with a FE but may work on other CO2 bottles

3) repairable

Andy


----------



## JamesC (4 Dec 2007)

1) and possibly 2) but I wouldn't take the risk. If it were me I'd bin it and buy a new one. Seals and diaphragms only have a limited life so it's probably better to buy a nice new one rather than try and revamp and old one.

Just my opinion of course.

James


----------



## Themuleous (4 Dec 2007)

Yeh I have to agree with James, you dont want to be risking it when high pressure cylinders are involved, and regs aren't that expensive.

Sam


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (4 Dec 2007)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Yeh I have to agree with James, you dont want to be risking it when high pressure cylinders are involved, and regs aren't that expensive.
> 
> Sam



theyre much cheaper than a new face


----------



## Themuleous (4 Dec 2007)

Haha exactly!  And a lot less painful!


----------

